# Live animal skinning?



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is anyone else getting E-mails with video (NO I DID NOT WATCH), of people (China I think), skinning animals live, including Dogs?? 

Then I am on Facebook looking at groups to join...and there are all these groups against it, animal skinning. 

I feel sick to my stomach. I also saw using dogs for live bait...







Is this stuff true?? 

How can this be??


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

OMG..**** No, I haven't seen any of them. I think it is probably true. I also saw how chinese slaughtered rabits for fur production in PETA website. It was horrible, couldn't watch it.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

YES it is true, Dateline did a story on it years ago!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I saw one maybe a year or two ago. I don't remember where/why, but YES it was real and it was HORRID.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

thus the reason not to buy fur coats..as it may be dogs fur that they were skinned alive for..that's the story dateline did..the images are still burned into my mind..absolutely sick!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

unfortunately it's true. I saw videos on the PETA site, but once came across an article, further searching confirmed this horrible practice, but even worse, they prefer GSD because their coats resemble the raccoon dog or something. Made my skin crawl. As long as people buy fur this horrible practice will continue.

China is the main exporter of animal fur. They also purposely mis-label what the fur is. In other words, if you think you're buying something that's labeled rabbit or fox, it's probably cat or dog. Faux fur is the only way to go to stop this barbarian practice.

And they do, supposedly, try to kill the animals first, but they have absolutely no regard for them, so if the animal isn't dead, oh well, they go ahead with skinning it anyway. I myself can only watch a few minutes of something like that, then I shut it off & just cry & cry.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I saw a video of it too. I don't remember where or why but it was a protest site if i remember. it was HORRIBLE. i did cry and cry and sometimes still think about the poor animal









I looked at fur- wearers differently from then on.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Cats they hang.
Dogs they just tie them up to a fence & start skinning.

Did anyone see that video on what happens to Dolphins? It's either in china or japan..horrible stuff!
They find a herd of dolphins, injure one, so then the group doesn't leave because they are very family oriented--eventhough they can--sometimes they do put up netting because of activists trying to get the dolphins to come out, and then they just spear them & drag them up the road to the place were they just let them bleed out..still alive the whole way up.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

One video I did try to watch will stay with me forever. It was a German shepherd & the narrator said that when they took him out of the bag or whatever they had him in, even though you know he wasn't treated well, he looked at the person & gave him one hopeful wag of his tail. Then he was tied up & cut in the groin area to bleed out. That he still had that trust for humans, that gets me every time. I can't understand how anyone can abuse a helpless animal, much less torture & kill them.

I also look at people who wear fur differently. With all the information out there, it's hard to believe someone who made the choice to buy fur didn't know where it comes from.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Some of them are stolen pets. Which is really sad.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG! Laura your killing me!!









If all the dogs and cats in shelters PTS every day isnt bad enough to haunt me!! Good greif! 

*What'd do about this junk??*

Yes, they had vid of the dophins and groups on Facebook too! It is every where I turn. I can hardly go to our Urgent section, unless I am positive I can do something. 

I cannot visit Petfinder any more either unless I am looking for someone who wants a certain dog.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: drkcloud4uSome of them are stolen pets. Which is really sad.


Yikes! Don't say that. Now I am gonna worryt they are gonna steal Shadow and skin him!! 

It is not here, right? In China?


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

yes china does the skinning
but the stolen dogs can be from anywhere..


----------



## LifeWithGreta (Feb 12, 2009)

I saw a story on 20/20 or something like that saying they use GSD's and label it as faux fur. It all comes from China and they had the most horrifying videosSadly, it is true. 

I had to turn it off. It made me physically sick.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

China don’t respect human rights, don’t respect animal rights, have a very low quality products, don’t respect our standards of life, they endanger our children and our pets.
Anybody can remind me why we still “Commercial partners” with them?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

You got me. Makes NO sense. 

With the lead base paint, AND dont they do something terrible to St. Barnard's too. I tried to stay away from that thread...still haunts me.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I couldn't agree more. I was so incensed that they were awarded the Olympics. I know a lot of Eastern countries aren't that good to the dogs & cats, but China takes the cake.

Unfortunately it's true that a lot of the animals are pets. The reason they know that is by the collars. I'm sorry, I don't want to upset anyone, but the way I look at it, knowledge is power. I've signed countless petitions. The only way for change is action. 

It's taken me some time to get to this place. I have a friend who volunteers at a shelter, I admire her for that, I wish I could do that, but even the thought of seeing the animals in cages would make me too emotional. Back in 2000 that friend called me to see if I could take in sick foster kittens. Long story short, four kittens, I kept three, my sister took one & I already had three cats & two dogs! I'd take in every stray & give it a home if I could (and my husband wouldn't leave me, LOL)


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Also, for anyone with a strong stomach, it's not difficult finding out facts about these horrible acts. You can find anything on the internet. When I first read about the GSD being a preferred dog, I googled something like China killing dogs for fur, or something similar. I looked, I saw it, that's enough for me, I know it's happening.

Just spread the word not to buy fur. Maybe some day there will be a boycott on fur from China. Not to change the subject, but my cousin sent me a video from YouTube that said soon China will be the largest country with English the predominant language !!!!!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I also read about the St. Bernards.

I won't go into detail, except for whatever reason, these dogs they eat & they believe the dog tastes better when it has the adrenalin pumping through its body. Enough said.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I should also add one of the reasons I know what I do is I'm a huge fan of PETA. My husband & I transferred here two years ago to Michigan from North Carolina, we lived 4 miles from the Virginia border. PETA headquarters is in Norfolk, VA, which was about 30 miles from where I lived. I actually was applying for a job there, then found out they were closing the Norfolk Ford plant & my husband got transferred to Michigan. I know PETA is not everyone's cup of tea, but I applaud what they do for the animals. I've even left money for them in my will, as well as guardians and money to provide for my animals.

So I go to their site a lot, that's where a lot of the videos originate from.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I really have to admit I do not know a lot about PETA. 

I know it has been bashed a lot on here. 

I know press wise they get ripped apart for crazy actions. 

Sometimes I wonder though is it them officially or people claiming to represent them. 

Because most of the time I tend to agree with them on stuff I hear. 

I always get accused of over caring for animals. I am really close to becoming a vegatarian the older I get the less knowlege I can handle about what is done to get meat on my plate. I supported Prop 2, for sure.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I know PETA gets bashed a lot, you should hear them talk down in Norfolk & North Carolina where I lived, it's an embarrassment to them, but that's also considered "the South".

I also have tried to be a vegan, I don't eat any red meat, just chicken or turkey, not that that is better for the animals though.

I also have been accused of caring more for animals than people, sometimes I think it's true though.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I also saw the video on the PETA website, but have seen a Chinese fur farm firsthand. The video featured raccoon dogs mostly, and stolen cats with tags still on. The poor animals were being brutally skinned alive while they tried to get away. The people simply bashed their heads in to kill them.

I actually got people to shut down a small fur farm in China. My mom's friend is a news broadcaster in China, and her husband is a lawyer, and my mom's other friend was one of the heads of the local police department. They didn't think much of the fur farming thing, until I pointed out the problem to my mom's friend's kid, who told his mom the news broadcaster, and then they all ended up gathering a bunch of people to get that fur farm shut down. (China is like that. Know the right people in one province, and a lot can be done easily) The majority of those captive animals were pet cats, some pet dogs. Most were reunited with their owners. That was a few years back.

Unfortunately, that was only one of millions. I honestly can't believe what people do to get a strip of fur on their hood to look in style, makes me sick. 

China isn't the only one with fur farms... my state, Oregon, has the 3rd largest number of fur farms in the US. Although I'm betting the conditions are a slight improvement compared to the Chinese fur farms. I've lived in China for a while - there isn't nearly as much awareness to animal wellfare or even as many pets in that country.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Good for you that you were able to be involved and do something about it. 

I can for sure say I have never worn or bought real fur in my life and never will. I cannot even go into hunting stores like Cabella's it freaks me out!! 

The fur farms in Oregon do not skin live animals right?? They just raise them to kill them. (which is horrible to me to).


----------



## Jesshika (Feb 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LaraOne video I did try to watch will stay with me forever. It was a German shepherd & the narrator said that when they took him out of the bag or whatever they had him in, even though you know he wasn't treated well, he looked at the person & gave him one hopeful wag of his tail. Then he was tied up & cut in the groin area to bleed out. That he still had that trust for humans, that gets me every time. I can't understand how anyone can abuse a helpless animal, much less torture & kill them.
> 
> I also look at people who wear fur differently. With all the information out there, it's hard to believe someone who made the choice to buy fur didn't know where it comes from.


I think I saw this same video with the GSD. There are tons of videos on youtube on this and I've seen quite a few of them with dogs and cats being tortured and skinned/boiled alive for food or fur. This is happening more in the poorer areas of China I believe, where there is no animal welfare and they are trying to sell the fur for a little bit of money. but then in Korea, dog meat is considered a delicacy or something. But yea, its pretty disgusting and it made me sick for a week after I saw those vidoes.
Even though dog and cat fur is illegal in the U.S, its still imported from China being labeled as another animal, so it made me angry for a while at anyone I saw wearing fur. But then I think taking the fur from any animal is not right.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

You may have only shut down one of millions, but at least you were able to help some of those poor animals. You should be congratulated, you did something, most people just turn their heads so they're not involved.

when my pups were babies my husband & brother-in-law put up a 3 foot wire enclosure to keep the pups from wandering. My biggest fear was someone would grab them. One day I saw a man next door I'd never seen before, he even commented on the pups saying how cute they were. Needless to say I parked myself outside, but he turned out to be an exterminator. But I said you can never be too careful, even here where pets are stolen to sell to labs, etc. Now my boys are big enough where anyone who approached them is an idiot.

My husband ordered a new TV last week, when the deliveryman was at the door of course my boys raced to the front door. His reaction was almost comical, because they're still pups, he kind of pushed Harley's head a little to get him out of the door & closed the door! He was terrified of them. I always feel safe with my GSDs around me.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I belong to Facebook so last night I did a browse through the groups to join & found the one you were talking about. I did add myself as a member & I know I've seen the video, but started to watch it, as usual after about 15 seconds I have to close the page & start sobbing & sobbing. My two pups are always by me, Brody looked up at me, he has that adorable habit where he cocks his head when you talk to him, so he did that & I just hugged & hugged him until I felt better.

Sometimes I look at my cats & dogs & think I'm going to give them the extra love denied all those other poor animals. What's going on over there has to stop.

But then on the news today, supposedly Clinton was on "bended knee" begging the Chinese to buy our deficit, so all this will continue as long as they're a world power to be reckoned with.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

We owe them money now don't we??? 


I cannot what those vids. No way. 

I watch Animal Cops because I need to be educated on how stupid people are and help do something about it. 

But those vids make me feel to helpless. What can you do about a culture that eats dogs and wears their fur?? That is just insane. 

There is a certain place reserved for people like that...


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986
> The fur farms in Oregon do not skin live animals right?? They just raise them to kill them. (which is horrible to me to).


A few of the fur farms actually have websites telling everyone how good the conditions are and how well the animals are cared for. I'm willing to bet the conditions are MUCH better in the US, but it's still sickening.

I think I've said this before on a thread about torturing and eating St. Benards in China - a whole lot of the people there don't see animals as pets. For us, we do not drive by a cow ranch and think "what sweet, adorable cows. I wish I could save them from being turned into ribs and take one home to love" (at least, most of us don't!). It's similar for people in China, and other Asian countries for that matter. Quite a few wouldn't see a dog as a pet, as terrible as it is. Walk down the streets of China, and you will not find anyone walking a dog. I have a lot of family in China, and out of the 40-50 or so families I visit, only one will have a dog.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Rei
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Daisy1986
> ...


That is so true, we are outraged because these are our precious companion animals and the conditions that they kill these animals are deplorable.

But on the other hand, if you look on animal welfare sites for THIS country, you'll see how horrendous our "food" animals are treated, ie cows, pigs, turkeys, chickens. They're not treated much better, except it's not out in the open, as it is in China. I've tried to watch some of the hidden camera taken into slaughterhouses but I can't, I get too upset the way these animals are tortured, especially pigs, which are supposed to be as smart as dogs. 

So unfortunately, we don't have a lot of room to talk.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

True. 

It makes you think. What if there were some where in the world with a cow sitting on someone's couch, or grazing in the back yard. And they viewed us a monsters because we kill them and eat them. 

Not that I am comparing cows and dogs. Just saying, how can you fight culture, and ideas no matter how people think. 

Figure that one out maybe we can stop China.


----------

